# New 2009 Sight Line From HPA



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

New 2009 Sight Line From HPA:star:


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Still to Coming.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

More detail.:shade:


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Long wrapped Fiber.
5 Pins.
Micro adjustment for pin alinement.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks interesting. How bright are the blue fibers without a light?


Kris


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

kris bassett said:


> Looks interesting. How bright are the blue fibers without a light?
> 
> Kris


It is green fiber. 1 feet long.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

MSRP 34.99
All Metal 
Aluminium Pins


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

*nice*

Looks good, and the price is freindly......


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

HPA said:


> MSRP 34.99
> All Metal
> Aluminium Pins


Fair price I say:darkbeer:


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

It is the lowest price on the wrapped sight.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## TNdeerSlayer (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks nice for the price. Can you show some detail from the back side so we can see the adjustments?


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Full view. Still for coming back view.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Back view.


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

what is the pin size?


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

0.029" fiber.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

tttt


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

WoW, not the GREATest but thats alot of sight for 35 bucks,, looks GREAT


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Please send dealer info......

Hunters Choice Archery
161 Stephenson Ave.
Peshtigo, WI 54157

Thanks.*


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Where can the average Joe buy this site is there a website! Looks like a nice site for $35.:thumb:


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Website is building now.We will show you at the end of Jan.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

HPA said:


> MSRP 34.99
> All Metal
> Aluminium Pins


Great price and good looking sight!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

The full view of the sight. Still to coming more.
Such as arrowrests and broadheads.
Would you like to see at the new post or just here?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a dang nice sight for the money....


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Off shore manufacturer?


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Update tomorrow.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Bestest Price sights


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

show off.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

when can we see ur rests?


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

We will try our best. Coming this season.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

does it work for both left and right handed.

:darkbeer:


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

yes.LH and RH.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Can each pin be adjusted for windage independently.


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

yes, You can adjusted each pin for lineup or windage independently via the small screw.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I'ld like dealer info..pm me


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jas-legolas (Aug 23, 2007)

do you have a websight yet?


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Why do they look like Tru Glos?


----------

